# crafsman serial # 171-254630



## ozmo (May 12, 2010)

does anyone know the model or year of this router table. Its a crafsman.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

ozmo said:


> does anyone know the model or year of this router table. Its a crafsman.


It's almost impossible to determine this from a serial number. If you post the model number and pictures, you may get some help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's just some of the Craftsman router tables, once you find the one that looks like the one you have it, then you will have the model number  and a way to get the manual for it..and it will tell you what year it was made.

craftsman router table, Home Garden, router table items. Great deals on eBay!

==========



ozmo said:


> does anyone know the model or year of this router table. Its a crafsman.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Ozmo. Welcome to the RouterForums. Hope you become an active member of this great forum.


----------



## fencer (Apr 3, 2009)

According to manufacturer codes , it was made by Vermont American (I didn't know they made power tools though). Look at the websiterofessional-power-tool-guide.com


----------

